# Increasing one stitch each end of row



## liz.roberts (Jan 7, 2014)

The pattern says: Increase one stitch each end of next row. I am working on the right side in stocking stitch.

Could you advice the best way to do this, please. I have done it in the past, but I am looking for other ideas.

Thank you.


----------



## purdeygirl (Aug 11, 2013)

Rather than knitting in front and back of a stitch , I like to lift the bar between the end stitches and knit into the back of the loop. Always seems a neat way to increase.


----------



## RV living (Jan 6, 2015)

M1L and M1R is what I use. This way the increases will lean toward the outside edge making them less noticeable. To create M1R lift the bar from front to back then knit through the front of the bar. For M1L lift the bar from the back and knit through the back of the bar. The direction of the twist is what makes the increase lean toward the outside edge. I'd attach a link, but I'm having issues with the internet this morning so it won't load video.


----------



## RoxyCatlady (Mar 22, 2011)

Depends on what you are making - if the increases will be contained in a seam, then use your favourite method. If it will show, I'd do the M1 left and right...


----------



## DanielS (Mar 2, 2016)

New Stitch a Day website offers several alternatives and videos.

http://newstitchaday.com/category/stitchionary/

When I add an increase to the end or beginning of a row, I do it on the second stitch from the end. I believe it makes a cleaner selvage.


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

I do the increase second stitch in also. If I am going to be seaming it, much neater. And I like the M1 also. Just me.


----------



## GrumpyGramma (Oct 20, 2014)

Like others, I say it depends. For sock knitting I usually use kfb and will k1, kfb, knit to last 2 sts, kfb, k1. Sometimes I use a lifted increase, sometimes I'll even do a yo. I don't like increases in the first and last stitches and only use them if I can't avoid it. 

What are you working on? If we know then someone will undoubtedly have a suggestion you'll like.


----------



## SouthernGirl (Dec 28, 2011)

it depends on what you are knitting and what look you want. KFB and M1L and M1R give different looks. Can you provide more information on what you're knitting


----------



## LilgirlCA (Jan 22, 2011)

If this is something that will be seamed together, I suggest that you do the increase 1 or 2 stitches after the beginning and before the end of the row - makes easier to seam together


----------



## Kathie (Mar 29, 2011)

DanielS said:


> New Stitch a Day website offers several alternatives and videos.
> 
> http://newstitchaday.com/category/stitchionary/
> 
> When I add an increase to the end or beginning of a row, I do it on the second stitch from the end. I believe it makes a cleaner selvage.


I was going to mention this as well. Your piece will look much better if you do it this way no matter what increase you use.


----------



## Maxine R (Apr 15, 2011)

liz.roberts said:


> The pattern says: Increase one stitch each end of next row. I am working on the right side in stocking stitch.
> 
> Could you advice the best way to do this, please. I have done it in the past, but I am looking for other ideas.
> 
> Thank you.


Firstly I would increase into the second stitch (I do this and it seems to be a lot neater) not sure which way you are increasing at the present but unless it says to pickup stitch after knitted stitch then I do back front in the one stitch it also helps counting how many increases you have done should you forget


----------

